# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم IP-BOX (The SMART Tool)  IP-BOX for Iphone &Ipad High speed programmer release

## mohamed73

What is this:
With this set 
You can update your Iphone harddisk(ex: 8G update to 128GB)
You can read\write\fix base spi flash ic(ex:Itunes 1,16...error and more)
You can Repair Harddisk (ex,Itunes 9,2014 eeror and more)
You can backup\Write harddisk date(Support full flash read\write\erase...)
You can change the Iphone\ipad Info(SN\WIFI MAC\BT MAC\local\moden...)
You can backup\write Iphone 6\6Plus\6s\6s plus\5se Fingerprint eeprom

----------

